# Need to tell more timeshare owners about TUG



## mamiecarter (Jun 22, 2006)

Soon I am going on vacation to several resorts I own weeks at. I always tell everyone I meet they should join TUG.  Is their something I could down load to give them so when they get home they will remember to sighn up? Do you have some join tug now pages?


----------



## Pat H (Jun 22, 2006)

TUG has business cards you can order.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2006)

http://www.tug2.net/advice/TUG_info_handout.PDF

rereading this reminds me it needs to be updated....but it will still work for now!


----------



## KenK (Jun 24, 2006)

See if www.vistaprint.com  has offers for 250 'free' cards for shipping.

TUG had cards once....but I think it cost more to send to members than what vistaprint charged for their shipping.

My first cards indicated the name of the site, the free BBS, the no advertisement policy anywhere  on the BBS, so all posts were free of biases {or would be challanged}*; and info obtained including info relating to T/S management companies, resale pricing, differing points programs, and member only sections including T/S ratings and historical resale price lists.

It is harder to give these cards out than you can imagine.  Some refuse to want to know.....as a matter of fact, that flier was a direct result of our first T/S get together on the Beach in Avon, NJ.  Fletch, Andy,  and sveral other T/S experts were there, as were approx 26 others....

We posted signs to aim the folks where to park...with TUG on them.

My wife held up a placard with TUG HERE so everyone driving by the bwalk would see location.

When people walking on the B'Walk asked what TUG was, she started to explain....many faces went pale in the bright sunshine at the mention of the word "TIMESHARE"  Most left quickly not want any more explaination.

I think if you might think you are getting mugged....just say "Timeshare"  Might chase them off.

So I mentioned this on the BBS....that flier was the result.  But they still don't want it.   

Current card have a blue background with lighthouse...but there are now newer designs


----------



## geekette (Jun 25, 2006)

> I think if you might think you are getting mugged....just say "Timeshare" Might chase them off.



HA HA HAAAA!!!


----------

